# Suche PC-Lenkrad USB ohne Pedale



## jeffVienna (4. September 2006)

Hallo Forum!

Nachdem mir das Fahren mit Pedalen nicht gefällt, habe ich mir vor Jahren ein Saitek R80 gekauft (Gas/Bremse mit Wippen am Lenkrad, keine Pedale). Das Ding fand ich immer genial, auch ohne Force Feedback. Nun hab ich einen neuen PC und keinen Gameport mehr. Versuche, die alte Soundkarte am neuen PC zum Laufen zu bringen haben leider nicht gefruchtet (ich will mich auch nicht zu sehr mit den Innereien spielen). Damit kann ich mir das Lenkrad an den Nagel hängen...    

Nun suche ich ein möglichst ähnliches Lenkrad (das Saitek R80 USB allerdings besser nicht, da soll es unter XP Probleme geben). Allerdings find ich nichts... 

Könnt ihr mir helfen? *bitte*   

Gruß, Jeff.


----------



## PimpShark (6. September 2006)

hi kauf dir doch en anders Lenkrad was Force hat kostet zwar etwas wirst es aber nicht  bereuen. EN sehr gute ist das  Microsoft


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. September 2006)

jeffVienna am 04.09.2006 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Forum!
> 
> Nachdem mir das Fahren mit Pedalen nicht gefällt, habe ich mir vor Jahren ein Saitek R80 gekauft (Gas/Bremse mit Wippen am Lenkrad, keine Pedale). Das Ding fand ich immer genial, auch ohne Force Feedback. Nun hab ich einen neuen PC und keinen Gameport mehr. Versuche, die alte Soundkarte am neuen PC zum Laufen zu bringen haben leider nicht gefruchtet (ich will mich auch nicht zu sehr mit den Innereien spielen). Damit kann ich mir das Lenkrad an den Nagel hängen...
> 
> ...



Ich hab auch die USB-Version vom R80 und keine Probs unter XP.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das das Lenkrad nicht wirklich gut ist.
Aber zum gelegentlich fahren reichts für mich.


----------

